
Yahoo Extends deadline for downloading Yahoo Groups data to Jan 31 2020 - mc32
https://mobile.twitter.com/YahooCare/status/1204312003701092352
======
blue1
Except it does not seem to work. All I get at the end of the procedure is:
"Your download request has been completed, but no data of this type is
available in your account.".

------
iforgotpassword
Good to see this. I hope the mass banning of archiving accounts was resolved
as well.

~~~
MandieD
The diligent volunteers working as part of the Archive Team collective
manually joined tens of thousands of accounts and were able to pull a lot, but
no, it was not resolved with any help from Yahoo/Verizon, and they ended up
having to pull messages via a painfully slow API. A ton of files, photos and
databases were saved, though.

The only solace I can take from the thousands of CAPTCHAs I solved that crazy
week is that the image tagging is now so polluted that it’s going to be
worthless for Google’s Waymo. Example: it insisted that the rumble strips
(“drunk bumps”) on the side of the highway were actually crosswalks. I came to
accept this in order to get on with joining groups. Also, an extremely broad
definition of fire hydrant, by which I mean things that are absolutely not
fire hydrants, but enough people bulk-solving CAPTCHAs in places that possibly
don’t have traditional North American-style fire hydrants thought might be.

------
tpmx
Someone remind me why they can't just provide a dump to the IA? Is there any
reason against doing this?

~~~
colejohnson66
It cost money and provides them no benefit (besides good will).

~~~
tpmx
Yeah, I guess they are a soulless company.

This kind of thing would happen when there's at least someone who still cares.

~~~
sodosopa
You’re saying that like most companies and VCs are not ambiguous soulless
organizations. You can’t succeed on good vibes and prayers, there isn’t a god
nor souls.

Why should an organization support something they own when most people
abandoned a platform and had years to archive and move elsewhere?

Content is a garden, you plant a seed. If the land is barren why would you not
move your seeds and seedlings elsewhere?

~~~
tomc1985
People didn't "abandon" the platform, it was still alive and useful to many.

This business-based attitude of maximization and complete disregard for the
long tail is exactly the reason business interests are killing the internet as
we know/knew it.

A garden left fallow still hosts an abundance of life

> there isn’t a god nor souls.

You don't know that, you only believe it. Just like the other believers. Plus,
soulless is an adjective, not a statement of fact.

There is very little reason for Yahoo not to be good stewards here. It's the
difference between sportsmanship and cravenness.

------
mc32
Text of message:

“We have extended the deadline for Yahoo Groups and will now process ALL
requests to download data that are submitted before 11:59 PM PT on Jan 31,
2020 (originally Dec 14). As long as the request meets this deadline, the
content will not be deleted until the download is complete.”

